# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Aguas residuales >  Depuradora de Ourense

## perdiguera

A algunos se les debería caer la cara de vergüenza; no han tenido tiempo en 10 años de legalizarla, manda narices.
Esto se puede leer hoy en esta dirección electrónica.

http://blogdelagua.com/blog/tematica...adora-de-reza/




> Al Concello de Ourense se le acaban los argumentos. La depuradora de Reza está en situación ilegal y por más que pide la administración local la inejecución de sentencia, la justicia no atiende sus pretensiones.
> 
> Depuradora de Reza
> Al Concello de Ourense se le acaban los argumentos. La depuradora de Reza está en situación ilegal y por más que pide la administración local la inejecución de sentencia, la justicia no atiende sus pretensiones. El último revés lo ha dado el Tribunal Superior de Galicia, en una sentencia notificada esta misma semana, en la que desestima el recurso de apelación interpuesto por el Concello de Ourense contra un auto de 7 de septiembre del 2012 del Juzgado de lo contencioso administrativo número 1 de Ourense.
> En aquella fecha, el juez había desestimado la solicitud de inejecución de sentencia pretendida por el Concello. Alegó la administración local que había desaparecido la previsión normativa que propició la declaración de ilegalidad de la depuradora, por lo que no tendría sentido mantener el drástico final para esta instalación. Advertía también el Concello que la construcción había estado precedida del pertinente acuerdo de aprobación del proyecto.
> Última paso y costas 
> Al reafirmar aquel auto, el TSXG cierra ahora en teoría el camino a cualquier otro recurso y obliga a que se ejecute la sentencia que dejó fuera de la legalidad esta infraestructura pública.
> El fallo impone a la administración local, además, las costas del pleito.
> La sentencia del Tribunal Superior de Galicia acepta los razonamientos del juez de lo contencioso de Ourense, en la medida en que la instalación actual no se ha llegado a legalizar, pese a que efectivamente desapareció la principal normativa que impedía su legalización, cual era el Reglamento de Actividades Molestas, Insalubres, Nocivas y Peligrosas (RAMINP).
> ...

----------


## F. Lázaro

Resumido en dos palabras: _Typical Spanish_... con denominación de origen  :Mad:

----------

